# heavy weapons teams



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

ok missile launcher or lascannon? 

which is better each can equaly take down tanks all be it lascannons have a s9 and missile launchers only have a s8 but on that note you can change you missile lauchners do deal with infantry with a strength 4 blast so what is the point in the lascannon in my opinion the missile launcher is miles better

just a random rant by yours truely can anyone convince me why i should take lascannons over missile lauchers? 

p.s not sure if this is in the right area so if it is moved thank you


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Personally I take a mixture of both, taking two platoons one is filled with meltaguns and lascannons, the other missile launchers and plasma guns. Personally I like the ML better because of just what you said diversity. Someone brings a take heavy army hey I got something for you, someone brings a horde and doesn't know how to space well, got something for you too.


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

hmm thats what i was thinking but i was more thinking of keeping these purely as heavy weapons squads kept at the back then i can keep my infantry with such fun things as autocannons and heavy bolters that way i dont waste 7 shots attempting 1 shot at a tank but that is my personal opinion


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like ML for the versatility (plus aren't they 5 pts cheaper?). But lascannons negate terminators' saves and at S9 they spell instant death to more opponents. How many T4 characters can you think of? Lascannons are good, but I'd use them on tanks and give my infantry MLs.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

With ML you'd have to glance the tough vehicles to death like Land Raiders or Monolith. Lascannon can one shot them. Also Eldar Wraithlords are easier to deal with when you've got lascannons as oppossed to ML's. I'd take a combination of both.


----------



## ManWithaPlan (Feb 15, 2010)

I'd take a lascannon over the ml mostly because of the strength and AP. Missile launchers are good against light vehicles and for sending a krak missile into an IC's face but they really aren't that great for dealing with troops. The AP is only a 6 and the strength isn't too great. Plus, unless you're dealing with someone who doesn't know how to spread out his footsloggers, you're not going to have that many dudes under that blast.

With that in mind, if you're worried about taking out swarms then use heavy bolters. A combination of lascannons and heavy bolters (or even autocannons) is probably a good way to deal with many different kinds of enemies.


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

hmmm im being convinced lol but a bad strength? a lasgun has s3 ap - i think s4 ap6 is a bit better lol do both krak and frag scatter? (sorry if thats a dumb question)


----------



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

To be honest its not much better. AP 6 means it only ignores people who have a 6+ save... only with a 6+ save likely would have failed anyway. The str 4 is nice (compared tos tr 3). The frag scatters cause its a blast, Krak does not because its not a blast.

ML are nice weapons for reasons said above, cheaper, can work on hordes (somewhat) and still blow the snot out of light tanks and ID an IC.

Lascannons cost more, an instant downside. That said ML's will only hit Monoliths and Land Raiders on a 6.... and if you get that 6 is just glances. Las Cannons glance on a 5 and Pen on a 6. And that scales all the way down... even a light tank will be ripped a apart that much easier by a Las Cannons.

And as mentioned above, krak missles only skip AP 3 killing a TEQ marine. Las Cannons can pop Terminaters.

So it depends on how your armies built, if you've got melta's for tank popping you may not need a lascannon.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I generally have ML's in my squads and lascannons/autocannons in my hw teams. That way if you are firing at infantry the ml can contribute effectively. However if there is an armour target that i need to take down the lascannons will fire first. If they are unsuccessful then i will use the ml's from the squads.


----------



## Sebastian_Yarrick (Nov 11, 2009)

this really depends on what you load out is, I usually take a squad of las cannons in some kind of 4+ cover to pop tanks. If i don't take las cannons then I outfit my storm troopers for tank hunting.

The missile launcher just gave crap results for me, maybe it was just poor rolls but since I have changed over to las stuff seems to drop faster. 

I guess it really depends on what you're shooting at, against infantry only three shots from the las cannon isn't that great even though they won't get their armor saves. However the only way you could benefit from the missile launcher is if your opponent failed a lot of armor saves (unless they're nids).


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

My IG opponent here has started testing out a Commisar Lord standing in an infantry unit nearby the HW teams. This massively affects their ability to stay on the field and also understand the orders they are given. LD 7 is extremely random. LD10 is extremely predictable, you can more or less guarantee that those HW teams will be twinlinked against vehicles. Well worth considering if you have 2(+) teams


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

As others have said id go with a mix of both if at all possible, ML are good for messing up big units of mobbing gaunts and at the same time you carnt beat lascannons for takeing out armour.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Shanny2 (Feb 17, 2010)

well i have a missile launcher and autocannon


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

You don't mean putting them in the same squad, do you?


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

I play full guard infantry without a tank as my standard game. The HWS issues I deal with in each and every game I play. (Guardsmen have legs... they should be standing on them, they are not painted on to be transported in Chimera's!)

Some things I have noticed.

1). The Lord Comm trick is the best way to ensure your HWS do not flee. I keep one with a SWS of either 3 flamers or 3 melta sitting amongst them as a counter unit to await the invetiable drop pod, burrower, whatever else appears from no-where. He also is the best order supporter you can have, as orders are what make HWS much more IMO better than the Russ to destroy anything at range.

2). Missile Launchers are the best all round option you have apart from the AC. They are able to do two things, take out some armor but also be effective against infantry. As long as your list has a few str9 hitters to deal with anything depending on the points your playing, I would be going ML every time. That said, the AC is the better option for your standard squads, they are effective and if they stand still they hold their own and will help shred the wheat as it rolls towards you. The new nids are good, but they can be glass tigers if you push enough firepower at higher strength at them and keep pouring on the fire and dont run like a screaming child as they come for you.

3). Protect the HWS! They are good, but they must be protected. Pie Platers are a danger for any HWS en masse. So ensure you have split them to cover fire lanes and approaches and they have a good field of command. This becomes particularly interesting if your having to screen them with other troops. You will quickly learn how to place them after a few games and how to avoid giving your opponent as many cover saves by accident of your own screens in the way. Try and give them high ground or ruined buildings to work from behind the lines.

With the HWS, always have redundencies in place too, if your looking at 3 ML, great... make it 6. Guard can never have enough firepower now with each codex it becomes harder for the HWS to effectively fight the advance toward them. The answer is simple though.... more guns, more guns, more guns, more guns.

Lexi.


----------



## Templar (Feb 20, 2010)

you got to remember the guards BS, blasts will do A LOT more damage then the las cannon if you have BS 3

I would give las cannons to my Veteran squads, if you have any, other then that ignore me


----------



## Arkanor (Jan 1, 2010)

Lascannons, it's easy to spread out units so that a frag blast only hits one dude.

They're more expensive, but you bought them for killing things, you want them DEAD, right?


----------

